# Bild -> klick-Koordinaten übergeben



## TimN (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Bild mit mehreren sensetiven Flächen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob man beim klicken auch die genauen koordinaten den klicks übergeben kann.
Ich habe schon einmal so etwas gesehen, dass die Koordinaten übergeben wurden. Da war das Ganze in ein Formular eingebaut.
Kann man "klick-Koordinaten senden" und "sensetive Zonen" mischen?

Wenn ja, wie geht das?


----------



## stefanxx (5. Juni 2005)

Du könntest bereits bei der Erstellung von Image Map's während du die Koordinaten festlegst, diese Koordinaten im Link einfügen, wenn dann jemand darauf klickt, hast du auch die Koordinaten ...seite2.php?koordinaten=10,10,..

evtl. könntest du das auch mit JavaScript machen.

Stefan


----------



## TimN (5. Juni 2005)

So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Ich will zum einen den bereich, auf den der User klickt, herausfinden (über die image map)
und zusätzlich aber noch den genauen Pixel, auf den der User klickt.


----------

